# Bussit > Turun paikallisliikenne >  Turun seudun joukkoliikenneorganisaatio

## dreamy83

Päätin avata uuden ketjun kokonaan tälle melkoisen merkittävälle organisaatiomuutokselle. Toki aiempia yksittäisiä linjastokeskusteluja ja muita on käyty, mutta avataan tämä aihe nyt "kunnolla". Eli pitkä vääntö, ja aika viime tippaan tuo sitten loppujen lopuksi meni. Määräaikahan taisi olla tällä viikolla ja nyt lopulta myös Kaarina lähti mukaan tuohon seutuliikenneviranomaiseen. Mukana ovat nyt siis Turku, Kaarina, Lieto, Raisio ja Naantali. Ensimmäisenä tosiaan itse toivon yhtenäistä lippujärjestelmää, toki myös linjastoa on syytä pohtia tarkoituksen mukaisemmaksi. Mielestäni ilman Kaarinaa tuo organisaatio olisi ollut pahasti vaillinainen. Tämä jo siksi, että käsittääkseni suuri osa Kaarinan nykyisen markkinaehtoisen liikenteen kannattavuudesta tulee Turun sisäisestä liikenteestä, ja uusi viranomainen olisi hyvinkin voinut rajata Kaarinan liikenteen ulos lippujärjestelmästä. Tällöin vuorotarjonta olisi supistunut paitsi Turussa, niin etenkin Kaarinassa varsin kriittisesti alaspäin. Nyt näin ei onneksi tapahdu ainakaan tuosta syystä. Muutoinkin, ei vain Turun seudulla, vaan laajasti muutoinkin tämän tyyppiseen organisaatioon tulisi kuulua todellakin koko seutukunta ja tässä asiassa Turun seudulla järki voitti. Nyt on aito mahdollisuus kehittää jo lyhyelläkin aikavälillä merkittävästi seudun joukkoliikennettä ja tässä piilee myös merkittävä matkustajapotentiaali.

Se, missä asti tämä voi heijastella negatiivisesti, on nykyisellä Länsi-Turunmaalla ja Maskun ja Mynämäen suunnalla, sillä saattaa olla hyvinkin niin, että Turun seudun joukkoliikenneviranomainen ei tee kuntalippusopimusta näitä linjoja koskien, jolloin Raision ja Kaarinan matkustajat jäävät pois ja vuorojen markkinaehtoinen liikennöinti on vaarassa. Toki tässä tapauksessa tulisi erittäin tarkasti pohtia tuon liikennöintimuodon jatkamista joka tapauksessa. Seuraavaksi ilmeisesti aletaan pohtimaan linjastoa, sekä itse liikenteen tuotantotapaa. Ja tietenkin myös sitten tarvittaessa aletaan kilpailuttamaan linjoja. Elämme mielenkiintoisia aikoja, pitkästä aikaa on menossa selkeä aikakausi, kun Turun joukkoliikenteessä tapahtuu erityisesti poliittisella rintamalla hyvää!

----------


## Waltsu

Myös Rusko on mukana!

----------


## dreamy83

Joo, totta. Rusko on mukana ja on ollut heti alkumetreistä, pahoittelut huolimattomuusvirheistä.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Muilla seudun kunnilla on oikeus liittyä myöhemmin sopimukseen.

Sopimus seudullisesta joukkoliikenneviranomaisesta:
"Auran, Länsi-Turunmaan, Maskun, Mynämäen, Nousiaisten, Paimion, Sauvon ja Tarvasjoen kunnilla on oikeus liittyä tämän sopimuksen mukaiseen yhteistyöhön edellyttäen, että Turun seudun joukkoliikenteen viranomaisen toimivalta-alue säilyy liittymisen jälkeen toiminnallisesti tarkoituksenmukaisena ja että yhteistyöhön liittyvä kunta hyväksyy tämän sopimuksen ja sen mukaiset kustannusten jakoperusteet. Uusien kuntien mukaantulosta päättää Turun seudun joukkoliikennelautakunta näiden kuntien hakemuksesta."

Muissa kunnissa siirtymäkauden liikennöintisopimukset loppuvat myöhemmin kuin 30.6.2014, siksi asia voidaan porrastaa.

Porrastus oli myös huomioiden asian käsittelyvaiheet lopulta järkevä ratkaisu.

----------


## Max

Sinänsä voisi olla ihan järkevää, jos Salollekin olisi portti auki jollain tavalla, mutta hyvähän tuokin jo on  :Smile:

----------


## dreamy83

> Sinänsä voisi olla ihan järkevää, jos Salollekin olisi portti auki jollain tavalla, mutta hyvähän tuokin jo on


Salon mukaan tulo olisikin mielenkiintoinen asia. Jos Salo jonain päivänä tulisi mukaan tuohon organisaatioon, tulisi siihen antaa sama mahdollisuus myös Loimaalle ja Uudellekaupungille sekä luonnollisesti tuossa matkan varrella oleville kunnille. Ja (tai pelkästään Salon) mukaan tulo alkaisi kyllä ehdottomasti vaatia lähijunaliikennettä, jota kyllä pitkässä juoksussa kannatan ehdottomasti.

Mutta, mitäs noita linja nyt tällä jo päätetyllä organisaatiolla saataisiin aikaiseksi?

----------


## 339-DF

Millä tavoin tämä organisaatio eroaa malliltaan HSL:stä, vai eroaako mitenkään?

Se tietysti on "selvää", että HSL ainoana saa tilata junaliikennettä, mutta kun pää on auki ja organisaatio olemassa, kuvittelisi jotenkin että se saisi lobattua itselleen samat "HSL-oikeudet", jos organisaatio muutoin on HSL:n kaltainen.

Ja millä kriteereillä valitaan Turun seudun joukkoliikennelautakunnan jäsenistö? HSL:n hallitushan ei edusta kansaa eikä perustu vaaleihin tai oikeastaan mihinkään, puolueet vaan asettelevat sinne ketä tahtovat eikä yhteystietojakaan löydy HSL:n sivuilta.

Lopettaako samalla Turun joukkoliikennelautakunta toimintansa kokonaan?

----------


## SlaverioT

> Salon mukaan tulo olisikin mielenkiintoinen asia. Jos Salo jonain päivänä tulisi mukaan tuohon organisaatioon, tulisi siihen antaa sama mahdollisuus myös Loimaalle ja Uudellekaupungille sekä luonnollisesti tuossa matkan varrella oleville kunnille. Ja (tai pelkästään Salon) mukaan tulo alkaisi kyllä ehdottomasti vaatia lähijunaliikennettä, jota kyllä pitkässä juoksussa kannatan ehdottomasti.


Saloa tuskin hyväksytään mukaan, koska silloin Turku menettäisi enemmistönsä lautakunnassa. Tämä siis jos nuo kunnat joille takaportti jätettiin auki liittyvät. Tuskin Helsinkikään haluasi olla vähemmistössä HSL:ssä? 
Eri asia jos esim. Raisio tai Kaarina liittyy Turkuun (hehehe vitsi =), jolloin mukaan voi tulla uusia kuntia ilman määräysvallan menettämistä.

----------


## dreamy83

> Millä tavoin tämä organisaatio eroaa malliltaan HSL:stä, vai eroaako mitenkään?


HSL on kuntayhtymä ja Turun seudun joukkoliikenne tulee käsittääkseni toimimaan isäntäkuntamallin mukaisesti. Käytännössä tämä tarkoittaa sitä, että nykyisen Turun joukkoliikennetoimiston työntekijät vastaavat jatkossa myös seutuliikenteestä ja ovat käsittääkseni juridisesti Turun kaupungin palkkalistoilla (korjatkaa, jos olen väärässä). Tällöin siis ainakin markkinointinimenä tämä uusi joukkoliikenteen palvelutoimisto, jonka suunnittelussa huomioitiin jo seutuviranomaisen tarpeet, on nimeltään Turun seudun Joukkoliikennetoimisto. Nyt, kun Turku on monipuolistamassa omien lipputuotteisen lataustapoja tuoden lataustoiminnan kirjastoihin, on syytä miettiä tämäkin osa-alue jo koko seutua palvelevaksi. Itse pitäisin parhaana vaihtoehtona R-kioskien, vähittäiskauppaketjujen ja etenkin netin kautta tapahtuvaa jälleenmyyntiä. Lisäksi luonnollisesti nykyinen toimisto ja naapurien yhteispalvelupisteet tulisi valjastaa joukkoliikenteen palvelupisteiksi.

Toki ennen, kun mietitään sitä, mistä saa ladattua kortit, on varmasti mietittävä myös taksarakenne. Olisiko vyöhykehinnoittelu paras vaihtoehto, ja miten nuo vyöhykkeet rajataan?

----------


## 339-DF

Tuossa on kyllä aika merkittävä ero HSL:ään verrattuna. Aika keskuskaupunkivetoista minusta. Keskuskaupungin näkökulmasta ehkä perusteltua, mutta jotenkin luulisi, ettei ratkaisu olisi optimaalinen kehyskuntien kannalta. Toivottavasti se toimii käytännössä.

----------


## dreamy83

Toisaalta, pitää myös muistaa, että Turun kaikki kehyskunnat ovat ulkoistaneet aiemmin kaiken joukkoliikenteen ammattimaisen toiminnan yksityisille yrityksille, joiden edustajien intressi on yritysten voiton optimoinnissa. Turun viranomaisilla se optimointi tapahtuu käytössä olevien resurssien (lipputulot + suora joukkoliikennetuki) suhteessa matkustajamääriin. Ja itse näen, että Turun seudun kunnat eivät lähde merta edemmäs kalaan vaan tukeutuvat Turun viranomaisten ammattitaitoon. Ja tästä syystä poliittinen valvonta asiassa on lautakunnalla, jossa jokaisella on vähintään yksi edustaja + kehyskunnista tuleva varapuheenjohtaja. Tämän lisäksi kuntarajat ylittävässä joukkoliikenteessä tulee käsittääkseni olla kahden kunnan enemmistö, joten Turku yksin ei näin ollen voi jyrätä jonkin pohjimmiltaan Turun sisäisen linjan toimintaa ja siten kustannuksia naapurille, vaan asiasta tulee olla nimenomaan yhteistyössä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Aika keskuskaupunkivetoista minusta. Keskuskaupungin näkökulmasta ehkä perusteltua, mutta jotenkin luulisi, ettei ratkaisu olisi optimaalinen kehyskuntien kannalta. Toivottavasti se toimii käytännössä.


Turussa (samoin kuin Tampereella, jossa on vastaava malli) keskuskaupunki on kertaluokkaa suurempi kuin yksikään kehyskunnista. Siinä mielessä tilanne eroaa selvästi Helsingin seudusta, jossa Espoo ja Vantaa ovat molemmat isoja kaupunkeja itsessään ja niillä molemmilla oli aiemmin mm. omat joukkoliikennetoimistonsa. Pienillä resursseilla toimivista kehyskunnista voi jopa tuntua paremmalta, ettei niiden tarvitse lähteä rakentamaan uutta organisaatiota, vaan he voivat hyödyntää suoraan keskuskaupungin valmista organisaatiota.

Kehyskuntien kannalta joukkoliikenne ei myöskään ole niin merkittävä asia kuin keskuskaupungin kannalta. Autoliikenteen ruuhkat ovat pahimpia keskuskaupungissa, joten on keskuskaupungin intressissä saada koko seudulle toimiva joukkoliikenne. Kehyskunnista taas joukkoliikenteen matkoista valtaosa muusta kuin koululaisliikenteestä suuntautuu keskuskaupunkiin.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

339:DF-n kysymyksiin.

Isäntäkuntamalliin päädyttiin kolmesta pääsyystä:
- Toinen todellinen vaihtoehto oli kuntayhtymä. Kuntayhtymät ovat erittäin hankala ja raskas organisaatiomuoto. Kuntayhtymää ei ollut perusteltua perustaa toiminnalle, jossa
ei ole merkittävää seudullista omaisuutta hallittavana.
- Turun nykyinen joukkoliikenneorganisaatio pystyy hoitamaan seutuliikenteenkin viranomaistoiminnot hyvin pienin lisäyksin. Jo nykyisin joukkoliikennetoimisto koordinoi osin seutuliikennettä.
- Turun seudun koko joukkoliikenteestä selkeä pääosa on Turun sisäistä tai turkulaisten matkustajien käyttämää.

Tarkoitus on, että seuraavien kuntavaalien 2012 jälkeen on vain yksi seudullinen joukkoliikennelautakunta, joka järjestää myös Turun sisäisen joukkoliikenteen.
Tämä oli myös keskeinen syy siihen, miksi lautakunnassa on enemmistö Turulla. 

Lautakunta valitaan normaalilla lautakuntapaikkojen jyvitysmenettelyllä eli paikat jaetaan puolueiden kesken siinä suhteessa, missä niillä on valtuutettuja viranomaisen vaikutusalueen kunnissa.
Puolueet sitten valitsevat näihin paikkoihin edustajat huomioiden kunta- ja tasa-arvotekijätö.

Naapurikuntien päätösvalta omasta joukkoliikenteestään on taattu siten että:
- Kunkin kunnan alueen joukkoliikenteen palvelutasosta kunta tekee päätöksen, ja kun todennäköiset kustannukset on selvitetty, se sitoutuu kunnan asukkaita palvelevan joukkoliikenteen kustannuksiin
- Rajan ylittävässä joukkoliikenteessä päätöksen tekevässä enemmistössä pitää olla vähintään kahden kunnan jäseniä

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 8:25 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 8:22 ----------

339:DF:lle lisäksi pointtina:

Koko asia eteni täysin sovussa virkamiesvalmistelussa. Esitetty organisaatiomalli, vastuukuntaperiaatteella, nähtiin muissa kunnissa koko ajan ongelmattomana.

Ongelma syntyi vasta poliittisessa vaiheessa. Silloin kävi niin, että Linja-autoliiton lobbauksen vaikutuksesta naapurikunnat kävivät keskenään neuvotteluja, joihin ei ollut kutsuttu Turun neuvottelijoita.
Uusissa neuvotteluissa saatiin kaikkien kuntien kesken sopu, mutta Kaarinan valtuusto ei ensin hyväksynyt yhdessä sovittua, vaan jouduttiin käymään ikäviä välivaiheita.

Ensisijaisesti tällöinkään ongelma ei koskenut organisaatiomallia vaan poliittisen lautakunnan kokoonpanoa.

----------


## Max

> Eri asia jos esim. Raisio tai Kaarina liittyy Turkuun (hehehe vitsi =).


Hallituksen kaavailuja lehdistä lukiessa tuo lakkaa kuulostamasta enää vitsiltä. Vapaaehtoisesti tuskin onnistuu, mutta ken elää, se näkee. Turku-Kaarina-Raisio -yhdistelmässä olisi asukkaita jo lähes 233 000.

----------


## ultrix

"Turun seudun joukkoliikenne" kuulostaa niin pitkältä toiminimeltä, että se pitäisi lyhentää. Miltäs kuulostaisi TUSEJO-ÅREKO?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> "Turun seudun joukkoliikenne" kuulostaa niin pitkältä toiminimeltä, että se pitäisi lyhentää. Miltäs kuulostaisi TUSEJO-ÅREKO?


Turun joukkoliikenne = TuJo, kansainomaisesti lausuttuna "tuujjo".

----------


## dreamy83

Toiminimen lyhennys, joka toistuisi esimerkiksi kuiteissa ja kertalipuissa, voisi mielestäni olla TSJ ja ruotsiksi ÅRK. Nykyinen, vain Turun sisäinenhän taitaa olla lyhennetty JLT eli joukkoliikennetoimisto.

----------


## hmikko

Eiks nykyään pidä olla joku sointuva epäsana tyyliin Digita, Itella ja Destia?

----------


## Max

Aboa? Abotra? Abotrans? Trabo?  :Wink:

----------


## hmikko

> Aboa? Abotra? Abotrans? Trabo?


Turtra.


........

----------


## JSL

Turun tauti, TLO, TLA.

----------


## Elmo Allen

Transit Aboensis

----------


## hmikko

> Transit Aboensis


Tulee mieleen "sic transit gloria aboensis", mikä ehkä sopisi putiikin ellei koko kaupungin sloganiksi  :Smile:  (En oikeasti osaa latinaa, ja tuo lauseke on varmasti taivuteltu päin varsinaissuomalaista jalopuuta.)

----------


## dreamy83

Mites sitten nuo tulevat linjat? Itse olen miettinyt muutamia kehittämiskohteita:

- Nykyiset linjat 2 ja 2A jatko Kohmosta Auranlaaksoon kaikilla vuoroilla. Länsinummen pääteasema Ikealle tai mahdollisesti jopa Myllyyn asti.
- Vaalasta nykyinen linja 6 radan yli Littoisiin
- Nykyiset 11 / 110 / 11 A selkeästi yhdeksi runkolinjaksi Kaarina / Piikkiö - Turku - Raisio Naantali
- Liedon liikenne kulkemaan ainakin ruuhka-aikoina 10 min välein
- Nykyinen 192 lakkautettavaksi ja tilalle poikittainen seutulinja Kaarina - Harittu - Skanssi - Kupittaa - Halinen ja edelleen nykyistä 99: n reittiä
- Tästä johtuen nykyinen 99 lakkautettavaksi, samaten 90 / 91 ja samalla perustetaan poikittaislinja Uittamo - Skanssi - Varissuo, ajoväli 30 ja klo 18 jälkeen 60 minuuttia, Ma - La.
- Poikittainen linja ohikulkitietä pitkin siten, että pysäkkeina on tien kaikki liittymät, reitti Kaarina - Littoinen - Varissuo - Kaarinantie - Auranlaakso ja edelleen ohikulkutietä pitkin Raisioon ja mahdollisesti öljynjalostamolle asti. Ajoväli 60 min, Ma - La. Sunnuntaisin 120 min Littoisten alueen palvelun vuoksi.
- Yöliikenne kulkemaan ainakin nykyisiä reittejä pitkin, viimeiset vuorot torilta klo 3.30 kaikkina viikonloppuna tai mahdollisesti 4.30, tuohon ei välttämättä vaadita lisää resursseja, jos vuoroväliä harvennetaan.

Tuossa on jo aika montakin ajatusta, mutta mitä mieltä muut ovat vai onko peräti tiedossa jollain jo "kättä pidempää" tietoa suunnitelmista?

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Dreamy83:n tiedusteluun:

Vastauksia linjastosuunnitelmiin löytyy mm. Turun seudun joukkoliikenne 2020 - selvityksestä. Sen linjasto toki alkaa olla vanhentunut, kun lähiaikoina valmistuu ja tulee julki kolme paperia:
- Turun seudun palvelutasomäärittely (ei suoraan linjasuunnitelma)
- Turun seudun rakennemalli 2035, jossa on esitys runkolinjastoksi (raitiotie, runkobussi, seudulliset runkolinjat)
- Runkolinjaston lyhyemmän tähtäimen kehittämisohjelma

Tuon tapaisia ajatuksia on tutkittu, joskin Kaarina - Teknologiakeskus - linjasta ei ole tarkoitus tulla kehälinjaa vaan täydentävä Turun keskustaan menevä linja, ja
useilla reiteillä on ajatus, että runkolinjojen päissä tehdään jonkinlaisia harvennuksia tai haaroituksia; esimerkiksi Kohmosta Auranlaaksoon ei välttämättä kannata ajaa 10 min välein, ainakaan ilman suurta
lisämaankäyttöä.

Alustavia luonnoksia löytyy mm. täältä:
RM 35 - sivusto

----------

